# Big Bottomed Woman



## BashfulB

My girlfriend is a lively shortish woman with red hair, a big bosom, tiny waist, and big round butt. 

My ex wife and girlfriends before her were all sort of thin and lithe. I never saw myself getting together with a curvy gal until I met my girlfriend. Well I have to say I'm liking it. I'm liking it a lot. I am finding that a voluptuous woman has some definite advantages, especially in the love-making department. 

Do any of you guys prefer big booty women?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I like big butts and I can not lie.


----------



## unbelievable

I have it on good authority that they make the rockin' world go round.


----------



## NextTimeAround

I was told, the bigger the cushion, the better the pushin'.


----------



## tilting

....Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FormerSelf

Don't get me started....


----------



## Singledude21

Define big lol.

But yep, I'm an ass man. Will choose a big butt over big boobs everytime.

And I like em BIIIIIG, not Beyonce or J Lo big. But Brazilian big.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIwIFfY070A


----------



## sparkyjim

I guess I will have to buck the trend...

I like a nice ass and nice legs... that is what I am in tune to...

But a nice ass for me is small and sexy... sexy to me I guess.. that term deserves some definition...

My wife has a very shapely womanly ass, but it is small by comparison to many, and is only shapely because her waist is so trim. 

The big ass turns me off - but I understand that many guys go for that and I think it is great. Trim women need lovin'.... fat women need lovin'... those in between need lovin'...

Here is a toast to every woman winding up with a guy who loves her ass...


----------



## BeachGuy

sparkyjim said:


> I guess I will have to buck the trend...
> 
> I like a nice ass and nice legs... that is what I am in tune to...
> 
> But a nice ass for me is small and sexy... sexy to me I guess.. that term deserves some definition...
> 
> My wife has a very shapely womanly ass, but it is small by comparison to many, and is only shapely because her waist is so trim.
> 
> The big ass turns me off - but I understand that many guys go for that and I think it is great. Trim women need lovin'.... fat women need lovin'... those in between need lovin'...
> 
> Here is a toast to every woman winding up with a guy who loves her ass...


What he said. :lol: I love a cute tight little arse. But it really depends on the woman and how she carries herself. Big can be sexy too.


----------



## Married but Happy

The only thing I find truly unattractive is a large and/or saggy belly. Most other body types can be attractive to me if her personality is excellent. My _preference_ runs to slender with a large bust. Thank goodness different people like different things, because I and most other people would be out of luck!


----------



## Davelli0331

BashfulBull said:


> My girlfriend is a lively shortish woman with red hair, a big bosom, tiny waist, and big round butt.
> 
> My ex wife and girlfriends before her were all sort of thin and lithe. I never saw myself getting together with a curvy gal until I met my girlfriend. Well I have to say I'm liking it. I'm liking it a lot. I am finding that a voluptuous woman has some definite advantages, especially in the love-making department.
> 
> Do any of you guys prefer big booty women?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes. I'll take a round booty and great, shapely thighs over big boobs any day.

Although big boobs are great, too.

Basically, I like girls because squishy

(yes I stole that)


----------



## richie33

My anaconda don't want none if it don't have buns Hun.


----------



## BashfulB

The cushion is indeed better for the pushin, as I have discovered to my comfortable enjoyment. I don't feel like I've been beat up after we make love.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Convection

Yes to large breasts and a round rear end. I've always been attracted a woman with a curvy feminine body. I dated one petite, stick-thin woman in my youth and it was not my thing. I have no desire to be with a woman that has the body of a ten-year old boy. If I wanted that, I would be a pedophile, and probably in jail.

Curvature all the way!

(Hyperbole aside, none of this is a deal-breaker on the right woman, just a preference.)



Davelli0331 said:


> Basically, I like girls because squishy


KCCO, Dave.


----------



## bandit.45

I like a nice round booty on a woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## techmom

BashfulBull said:


> The cushion is indeed better for the pushin, as I have discovered to my comfortable enjoyment. I don't feel like I've been beat up after we make love.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is interesting, my hubby loves the big butts. He states the same thing too, the few thin women he has been with made him feel beat up later. 

Now that I have lost some weight, he's complaining about feeling sore afterwards. Oh well. Maybe put a pillow underneath?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BashfulB

My ex wife's pubic bone would dig into my lower belly when she would be on top. I was left really sore afterwards. I don't have that problem with my girlfriend now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sandfly

BashfulBull said:


> My ex wife's pubic bone would dig into my lower belly when she would be on top. I was left really sore afterwards. I don't have that problem with my girlfriend now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You let her go on top? :scratchhead:


----------



## BashfulB

Sandfly said:


> You let her go on top? :scratchhead:


Well yeah. Why not? I get tired doing all the work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## techmom

My hubby and I do doggie and he says it hurts? I know about the pubic bone too...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BashfulB

techmom said:


> My hubby and I do doggie and he says it hurts? I know about the pubic bone too...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now that I don't understand. The only time I felt discomfort with my ex was with her on top. Doggystyle not a problem. 

I'm lovin doggystyle with my GF! Wow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sandfly

BashfulBull said:


> Well yeah. Why not? I get tired doing all the work.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's so cute! 

I can't stand it personally - they're too clumsy.

And I hate when they yank my balls. End of messages.


----------



## bbdad

They make the rockin world go around!!


----------



## BashfulB

Sandfly said:


> That's so cute!
> 
> I can't stand it personally - they're too clumsy.
> 
> And I hate when they yank my balls. End of messages.


You are an original my friend. Don't ever change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BashfulB

bbdad said:


> They make the rockin world go around!!


And round and round. I'm digging my fat bottomed girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GettingIt_2

techmom said:


> My hubby and I do doggie and he says it hurts? I know about the pubic bone too...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband has told me this too--but only if I'm bucking my hips around, moving them side to side. Apparently my sits bones can catch him painful ways if he's thrusting when I'm positioned at an angle. 

I'm lean and muscular and don't have extra cushion on my butt. My husband says he doesn't want it any different, but I've been maxing out weights on squats and dead lifts trying to get it rounder . . . I don't want him to feel beat up by my bones!


----------



## Sandfly

GettingIt said:


> My husband has told me this too--but only if I'm bucking my hips around, moving them side to side. Apparently my sits bones can catch him painful ways if he's thrusting when I'm positioned at an angle.
> 
> I'm lean and muscular and don't have extra cushion on my butt. My husband says he doesn't want it any different, but I've been maxing out weights on squats and dead lifts trying to get it rounder . . . I don't want him to feel beat up by my bones!


Skinny women are pretty uncomfortable now that y'all mention it. And they break easy.

Thanks to BashfulBull for his kind comment, too.


----------



## browneyes74

Well, you are all giving me hope..  I like being curvy, but lets face it, it's not in.. 

But, I will say that I am happy having a little "cushion for the pushin'" as you guys put it.. I don't want a man feel like he has to be TOO gentle


----------



## BashfulB

browneyes74 said:


> Well, you are all giving me hope..  I like being curvy, but lets face it, it's not in..
> 
> But, I will say that I am happy having a little "cushion for the pushin'" as you guys put it.. I don't want a man feel like he has to be TOO gentle


Not in?

Ever heard of Nikki Minage? Kim Kardashian? Jennifer Lopez? They're pretty "in" right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## browneyes74

Okay, I'm not that extreme.. But, usually, it's all about being thin.. 

Just saying.. you guys are giving me hope.. Not that I'm even close to be ready to date.. but it's nice to know after how my ex made me feel like the ugliest person, that there is hope


----------



## BashfulB

browneyes74 said:


> Okay, I'm not that extreme.. But, usually, it's all about being thin..
> 
> Just saying.. you guys are giving me hope.. Not that I'm even close to be ready to date.. but it's nice to know after how my ex made me feel like the ugliest person, that there is hope


If you are curvy, well groomed and dress nicely you will need a stick to beat the men off with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sandfly

BashfulBull said:


> If you are curvy, well groomed and dress nicely you will need a stick to beat the men off with.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aye, but no need to get the t*ts out. Good manners, cheerfulness and gracefulness will get you a real gentleman.


----------



## BashfulB

Sandfly said:


> Aye, but no need to get the t*ts out. Good manners, cheerfulness and gracefulness will get you a real gentleman.


Yep. I find women who are demure and not overly exposed to be much more mysterious and sexy. I like it when a woman dresses so that you can see her shape but she leaves a lot to the imagination.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## techmom

So much for my weight loss plan suceeding too well, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable

Women are supposed to have curves. I'll leave the bean poles for Popeye.


----------



## browneyes74

I will keep that in mind gentlemen, thank you..


----------



## BashfulB

Thin women are wonderful too, don't get me wrong. My ex wife was very flexible and could, well I will leave it at that. 

I don't have a preference really. I just like women in general I guess. You can find something attractive about any woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Singledude21

BashfulBull said:


> Not in?
> 
> Ever heard of Nikki Minage? Kim Kardashian? Jennifer Lopez? They're pretty "in" right now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Was gonna bring this up. In the young urban scene, especially in the music scene, curvy more full women, or the term "thick" is the main catch. The butt is what's in, Kardashian has had so many ass jobs people have lost count. 

Her latest work


----------



## Caribbean Man

Interesting thread.
I see this from a different perspective , but being from the Caribbean, I can relate fully with the sentiments expressed in this thread.

In times past, I've searched for the origins of the " thin is in " fashion stereotype and came to one conclusion.
As hilarious as it may sound, I think it has to do with manufacturing technology and production costs.

Historically, erotic art of every civilization has always depicted a curvy,voluptuous woman as more fertile and sexually desirable to men , than a thin woman. 
They were the ideal.
Somewhere during the last century, around the 60's - 70's era, when many of the great designers and fashion house were coming mainstream , the thin model became en vogue. The fact is that in almost every country , thin is the exception, not the norm.
So why did the fashion industry push the thin stereotype?
My guess is production logistics and economics.
Most of the work back then was done manually, from drafting patterns to putting a garment together.
Logistically, it was more difficult and expensive to produce apparel for a curvy figure ,than a thin figure.
Over the years, advances in plastic technology and fabric production and design has developed polymers that can be blended with cotton fibres and the result is stretch fabric.
The Chinese, being the world leaders in fabric design and production , took full advantage.
Back in the 60's fabric was heavy , thick, expensive and clumsy.
Today it is lightweight , flexible, breathable and cheap.

So what does all of this have to do with curvy , delicious , plump rump women?

Well, patterns are no longer drafted manually, fabric is not cut manually and apparel is no longer manually produced.
Autocad , laser technology and automation programmes are more accurate and highly cost effective in the production matrix.
Before, curvy women looked fat in clumsy, restrictive fabrics.
Now they look sexy and they show off their curves because the fashion fit them properly in all the right places.

For all intent and purposes, curvy women were always in , because it is the genetic disposition of the majority of women.
Fashion is now beginning to to cater for,and pay homage, to them.


----------



## GettingIt_2

BashfulBull said:


> Thin women are wonderful too, don't get me wrong. My ex wife was very flexible and could, well I will leave it at that.
> 
> I don't have a preference really. I just like women in general I guess. You can find something attractive about any woman.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have trouble being curvy (except I got lucky with boobs!) if I gain weight it goes to the wrong places, so I keep it off. If I could choose where it would end up, I'd happily put on a few pounds of fat! Fitness is a hobby/stress relief for me so I end up trying to keep my curves by putting on muscle. Luckily, my husband tends toward athletic types, but sometimes I wonder, _"How fit is too fit?" _ I don't look like a bodybuilder or anything, but my muscles are fairly well defined. 

I'm happy with my body . . . but sometimes I do wonder what men think of very fit women.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

browneyes74 said:


> Well, you are all giving me hope..  I like being curvy, but lets face it, *it's not in.*.
> 
> But, I will say that I am happy having a little "cushion for the pushin'" as you guys put it.. I don't want a man feel like he has to be TOO gentle


It's not in for the media that is driven to make women feel inferior so they can sell more products.

You do a survey of MEN. You'll find, for the most part, men like cushion and curves. Just look at this thread.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE roundness and softness. I love running my hands up the back of the thigh and having a nice round butt come out to greet me. I've been with curvy women and one girl with a classic "nice" body (skinny). I held back as a lover with the skinny girl. I couldn't help it. The hip bones and all that. It's just a me thing. I like having that cushion :smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Dad&Hubby

BashfulBull said:


> Yep. I find women who are demure and not overly exposed to be much more mysterious and sexy. I like it when a woman dresses so that you can see her shape but she leaves a lot to the imagination.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


HECK YEAH! The naughty librarian.....

Hair pulled tight, a nicely tailored skirt suit with the skirt a couple inches above the knees.....

Okay, gotta go spend some time with the curvy wife and get out her skirt suit


----------



## Davelli0331

Y'all are crazy. I love it when my wife shows some skin.

ETA: I have no class


----------



## badcompany

I love curvy women, nice flared hips and some cushioning.....I'll pass on the anorexic runway models thanks.


----------



## Davelli0331

GettingIt said:


> I'm happy with my body . . . but sometimes I do wonder what men think of very fit women.


Fit women is _other_ body type that makes me drool. A women with just enough tone to tell that she takes care of her body - hell yes.

No, if you combine the two and have a fit woman who has worked out enough that she has curvy glutes, shapely legs, tailor waist, and overall figure of a curvy woman? Immediate brain explosion.


----------



## Caribbean Man

GettingIt said:


> I'm happy with my body . . . but sometimes I do wonder what men think of very fit women.


I train with fitness models quite often ,and I have personally trained two.
My wife also train with me sometimes, and she's been training / lifting long before I started lifting weights. She was a fitness chick.
Fitness models / chicks look good period.
They are the cream of the crop.
It takes lots of hard work to look that way.
My favourite parts are theire legs, [quad sweep ] and shoulders.
These are the parts that distinguish them from other women.

I have great respect for them because they can do things with their bodies most men can't , and they have a high pain threshold.

I have a 35 yr old friend from Columbia , a former fitness model , now married with two kids who I train.She looks like she's stil in her 20's, and very fit. Today she hits the gym, we do legs and next day, she wakes early in the morning and she hits the road for her usual 5 mile cardio [ run].

One thing I know for sure about fitnes chicks is that they have lots of stamina in bed.

Below my post, are two links [ in my siggy] to some fitness vids, click on the second and have a look at it.

A woman into fitness or any competetive sport have always and would always grab my attention before any other woman.
Maybe because I'm also into the lifestyle , and I know what it takes..


----------



## 305rob305

I just love thick women, of course not fat. I just love seeing some meat jiggle....lol 

I've never been with a bony woman and I wouldn't either


----------



## bandit.45

I don't like it when women get their body fat percentage so low that their faces start creasing. Not wrinkles....creases. 

Bleh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45

305rob305 said:


> I just love thick women, of course not fat. I just love seeing some meat jiggle....lol
> 
> I've never been with a bony woman and I wouldn't either


A little junk in the trunk gets me outta my funk.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## browneyes74

Hey, being curvy doesn't mean you can't be flexible 

I have done yoga for years.. You'd be surprised... Plus, just naturally flexible, I guess.. (shrug)


----------



## bandit.45

Flexible and curvy. 

Bandit like......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexm

techmom said:


> My hubby and I do doggie and he says it hurts?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My ex had a bony a**, and I can vouch for this. She was all of 90lbs, but I couldn't take her sitting on my lap for more than 30 seconds, let alone doing it doggie style.

I vote for voluptuous!


----------



## Latigo

Most of the women I like people consider fat...London Andrews, Kat Dennings, and Jane Monheit are some of the meaty ladies that do it for me. Count me in with big booty admirers!!!


----------



## Singledude21

Latigo said:


> Most of the women I like people consider fat...London Andrews, Kat Dennings, and Jane Monheit are some of the meaty ladies that do it for me. Count me in with big booty admirers!!!


Kat Dennings fat?

Wow.

Google searched London Andrews, definitely consider that thick and not fat. My rule is if you can still see an hour glass type waist, not fat IMO. Fat is when you see nothing but round and no inward curves.


----------



## Deejo

GettingIt said:


> I have trouble being curvy (except I got lucky with boobs!) if I gain weight it goes to the wrong places, so I keep it off. If I could choose where it would end up, I'd happily put on a few pounds of fat! Fitness is a hobby/stress relief for me so I end up trying to keep my curves by putting on muscle. Luckily, my husband tends toward athletic types, but sometimes I wonder, _"How fit is too fit?" _ I don't look like a bodybuilder or anything, but my muscles are fairly well defined.
> 
> I'm happy with my body . . . but sometimes I do wonder what men think of very fit women.


For some men, very fit women are the only women they have eyes for.

Soft, squishy girls? No thank you.


----------



## bandit.45

Deejo said:


> For some men, very fit women are the only women they have eyes for.
> 
> Soft, squishy girls? No thank you.


But what about squishy in a catsuit?


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Big Bottomed Woman*



bandit.45 said:


> But what about squishy in a catsuit?


There are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## YupItsMe

thin is nasty


----------



## VermisciousKnid

YupItsMe said:


> thin is nasty


Grow up.


----------



## Jellybeans

browneyes74 said:


> But, I will say that I am happy having a little "cushion for the pushin'" as you guys put it.. I don't want a man feel like he has to be TOO gentle




Oh and I agree. curvy is always sexy/feminine. 










If I were a man, I'd be super duper into nice hips. I think they are so lovely on a woman.


----------



## Davelli0331

Marilyn Monroe was so fine.


----------



## Singledude21

bandit.45 said:


> But what about squishy in a catsuit?


I honestly feel she could be a lot meatier.


----------



## bandit.45

Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## hookares

I'm more concerned with what a gal is willing to do with her attributes. The way I figure it, mine wouldn't bare up to too much scrutiny, either.


----------



## DesertRat1978

I am a huge fan of big bottom and big boobs. The wife has both so no issues there.


----------



## sh987

Good looking women exist in many shapes and sizes (not to mention races). Honestly, I don't have a "type".


----------



## Hurtin_Still

......curves on a woman's bottom are very nice


----------



## golf4ever

i love bigger fuller butt because thats what my wife has. mmm.i love my wife


----------



## ScarletBegonias

My DH has a track record of dating dippy boney hippie chicks.Then he's with me and I happen to have full c-cups and a round butt.Suddenly THAT is his faaaavorite kind of body.So I really have no idea what his REAL type is other than he seems to love what I have going on.


----------



## DesertRat1978

I did not choose my wife solely based on her curvy body. However, I would not still be attracted if she did not have it. I definitely have a type. That may be shallow but at least I know what it is and accept it.


----------



## Hurtin_Still

Davelli0331 said:


> Marilyn Monroe was so fine.


.....I know several women ...that think that Marilyn was a tad shy of being obese (seriously).


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Hurtin_Still said:


> .....I know several women ...that think that Marilyn was a tad shy of being obese (seriously).


 seriously?!


----------



## BashfulB

Hurtin_Still said:


> .....I know several women ...that think that Marilyn was a tad shy of being obese (seriously).


Yeah but the same could be said for the other bombshells of the 50s: Jayne Mansfield, Jane Russel, Kim Novak... they were all big bosomed and wide-hipped. It was just the body type that was in style then. 

If you look at pics of actresses of the 20s an 30s...thin was in. 

Then Mae West came along and she turned it around. From the early 40's through the 50's it was the buxom women who got the attention. 

Then in the 60's it changed again: Twiggy came along an thin was back in until the 90s. 

It just goes back and forth.


----------



## Deejo

Hey Bull, I just read your other 'little' thread in CWI.

Don't think I have enough adjectives.

You go right on and let that big bottomed girl love you. Hope she makes you happy.


----------



## Caribbean Man

bandit.45 said:


> Merry Christmas all!!



For all those who prefer big bottomed women.

Mr Killa - Rolly Polly (Official Music Video) [Soca 2014].


And Happy New year to you!
.
.
.


----------



## bandit.45

Caribbean Man said:


> Mr Killa - Rolly Polly (Official Music Video) [Soca 2014].
> 
> And Happy New year to you!
> .
> .
> .


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Bwahahahaha!!! That made my day. Awesome! :lol:


----------



## ElCanario

BashfulBull said:


> My girlfriend is a lively shortish woman with red hair, a big bosom, tiny waist, and big round butt.
> 
> My ex wife and girlfriends before her were all sort of thin and lithe. I never saw myself getting together with a curvy gal until I met my girlfriend. Well I have to say I'm liking it. I'm liking it a lot. I am finding that a voluptuous woman has some definite advantages, especially in the love-making department.
> 
> Do any of you guys prefer big booty women?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Dude, you have finally crossed over to the enlightened side. Nothing better than a woman with curves. Big boobs, big butt, big everything........except the waist. Nirvana.


----------



## Hurtin_Still

ScarletBegonias said:


> seriously?!



....absolutely serious. Sick part of it is that these women (well ...99% of them) were ones with bodies that I'd label as borderline anorexic!! And THEY thought that it was their right to be making commentary about someone else.


----------



## Deejo

Caribbean Man said:


> For all those who prefer big bottomed women.
> 
> Mr Killa - Rolly Polly (Official Music Video) [Soca 2014].
> 
> 
> And Happy New year to you!
> .
> .
> .


----------



## BashfulB

ElCanario said:


> Dude, you have finally crossed over to the enlightened side. Nothing better than a woman with curves. Big boobs, big butt, big everything........except the waist. Nirvana.


Well, as I near 50, I find my tastes in sex taking a more gentle path. I look more for comfort and emotionally intimate sex rather than the raw, barn-busting lusty sex of my youth. 

When I'm with my new GF, the lovemaking is slow, sweet and gentle, and her having a nice round, soft, butt to caress definitely accentuates that. 

I've traded in the Corvette for a Buick Roadmaster....and I definitely like the smoother traveling.


----------



## badcompany

My opinion


----------



## Latigo

Ivy Doomkitty


----------



## doubletrouble

Bashful that was great comparison. I love my Corvette, but for a long trip, I prefer the town car.


That said, my W has a perfectly rounded caboose, small but not flat (she's small), with a nice little "ramp" that comes down off her back. And tapers into a pair of God-given, perfect thighs to die for. 


So there ya go.


----------



## 12345Person

I am feeling insecure reading this thread


----------



## Deejo

Anonymous Person said:


> I am feeling insecure reading this thread


No worries. It has been alluded to on numerous occasions that I'm attracted to boys with small boobs.


----------



## bandit.45

Anonymous Person said:


> I am feeling insecure reading this thread


Don't be. We likes slender women too...

It's all in the attitude.


----------



## bandit.45

Latigo said:


> Ivy Doomkitty


Got milk?


----------



## larry.gray

Stealing from Shy Guy


----------



## kitty2013

bandit.45 said:


> Don't be. We likes slender women too...
> 
> It's all in the attitude.


Thanks for being nice. I am a slender woman with small boobs and small @ss lol. If I was single, this thread would really make me worry.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

kitty2013 said:


> Thanks for being nice. I am a slender woman with small boobs and small @ss lol. If I was single, this thread would really make me worry.


I wouldn't mind having that shape actually. Lots of men love to say they want curves but they're the first ones to drop jaw and stare at the statuesque skinny chick walking down the street.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubletrouble

I should ETA my last post. W is small, which I said, and is amply endowed up top. But I can feel each of her ribs, too. And her hip bones ("hand holds"). Not a chunky woman, although she often describes herself as too fat. Body dysphoria, I think they call it. 

Round, soft yet firm, in all the right places. And attitude is the rest of it.


----------



## sinnister

Small skinny butts on a woman just look like dude butt to me lil Sinn. Curves create something carnal within me.


----------



## Latigo

ScarletBegonias said:


> I wouldn't mind having that shape actually. Lots of men love to say they want curves but they're the first ones to drop jaw and stare at the statuesque skinny chick walking down the street.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Not me. I dated two slender gals in my youth and they did nothing for me. There are slender woman who I think are "pretty", but there is nothing about them that makes me want to throw them up against a wall and lay into them. Kristen Stewart and Autumn Reeser are perfect examples. Pretty women, but not very sexual to me. When I was a young man I liked the thick fleshy girls and I thought something was seriously wrong with me. Come to find out later everyone has their own tastes. There is a body-type for everyone. Take for instance a belly. For some guys a belly on a woman is a deal breaker. For some it is acceptable. For me, a soft belly on a woman is MUST! I suppose evolution would have fazed out certain body-types if their no potential mates to appreciate them


----------



## ocotillo

ScarletBegonias said:


> I wouldn't mind having that shape actually. Lots of men love to say they want curves but they're the first ones to drop jaw and stare at the statuesque skinny chick walking down the street.


Yes, well like my father used to say, "All women are beautiful. Some are just more beautiful than others."


----------



## DesertRat1978

I worked for a woman at a call center. 5'11, 250 lbs or so, wide hips, 44F bra. The men were so busy picking up their tongues off the ground that they forgot to work sometimes. I ended up having a fling with her but still the selling point was her attitude.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

ScarletBegonias said:


> I wouldn't mind having that shape actually. Lots of men love to say they want curves but they're the first ones to drop jaw and stare at the statuesque skinny chick walking down the street.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you appreciate a Renoir you can't appreciate a Matisse, too? Why does it have to be only one style/type?


----------



## Singledude21

kitty2013 said:


> Thanks for being nice. I am a slender woman with small boobs and small @ss lol. If I was single, this thread would really make me worry.


No need. I definitely have a preference for thick women, and if I had a choice would not choose a skinny women. But its a preference for a reason. While its nice to get what pleases you, you just can't help who attracts you. I've vibed with girls who were skinny as a stick solely because our personalities clicked like it was easy.

So if there's some kind of attraction there of anykind, a good guy won't just deny someone simply for their physical features. Sounds cliche but an attractive personality really goes a long way and really can overturn decisions you thought were set in stone


----------



## ScarletBegonias

VermisciousKnid said:


> If you appreciate a Renoir you can't appreciate a Matisse, too? Why does it have to be only one style/type?


They never seem to have the same reaction when a curvy or maybe soft curvy chick walks by. It's always the jaw drop for the skinny and tall ones that are either blonde or raven haired. Never usually a reaction for the in between average chicks. It seems a few men only get attracted to curvy or soft curvy after they talk to a few of them first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo

Men who like big bottoms, and full figured gals rejoice. I have nothing personally against larger women. Many very important women in my life are plus sized. I say with no disrespect, that I simply do not find myself attracted to that particular body shape.

So suffice to say, I found the content of this article surprising, as it quite clearly appears that the overwhelming majority of women in the states, self identify as curvy, or full figured.

Plus-Size Women Prefer The Term 'Curvy,' Poll Finds


----------



## ElCanario

ScarletBegonias said:


> I wouldn't mind having that shape actually. Lots of men love to say they want curves but they're the first ones to drop jaw and stare at the statuesque skinny chick walking down the street.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You don't seem to get it. We'd stare at the statuesque skinny chick AND her shorter, thicker, rounder counterpart. No discrimination here. I got enough love to go around.


----------



## FormerSelf

I think everyone has their hardwired preferences...as for me...I always went for brunettes and liked them curvier in the hips. And even though breasts are an attractive factor...I think their lovely even when they are small. But a curvy behind is the wow factor for me.
But I agree, now that I'm older, I am far more attracted to women who are pleasant and treat others kindly.


----------



## northernlights

Hurtin_Still said:


> .....I know several women ...that think that Marilyn was a tad shy of being obese (seriously).


This just makes me lose my hope in humanity. It's because of the meme going around that Marilyn would wear a size 12 or 14 today (which is far from a tad shy of being obese no matter what). In reality, her measurements were reported to be:

According to measurements from Marilyn Monroe's dressmaker:
Height: 5 feet, 5½ inches
Weight: 118-140 pounds
Bust: 35-37 inches
Waist: 22-23 inches
Hips: 35-36 inches
Bra size: 36D

That puts her bust in a modern US 6/8, her waist at a 0, and her hips at a 4/6.

Here's a fantastic blog post about her if anyone wants to read more: For The Last Time: What Size Was Marilyn Monroe?



Marilyn Monroe's amazing hourglass shape aside, I have to agree that a perky butt is the best looking. My 5 year old snapped a pic of my size 0 butt in too-big jeans this summer. Oh my. I'll put it up for any of those ladies out there who think they need to slim down their rears. It's quite the wake-up call!!!


----------



## lisab0105

If I was a guy, hips would be most important. 

Just as a female, I admire women all the time and those with shape and carry it well, I admire most. 

Like Ms. Hendricks! :smthumbup:


----------



## bandit.45

I always thought Jayne Mansfield was a beautiful woman. I think she was prettier than Monroe. 

But she was also a stone cold bimbo who cheated on every man she was with. Zero morals....much like today's Hollywood actresses. 

But tell me this: HOW THE HELL IS SHE BREATHING IN THIS PHOTO?


----------



## 12345Person

What about this?


----------



## lisab0105

bandit.45 said:


> I always thought Jayne Mansfield was a beautiful woman. I think she was prettier than Monroe.
> 
> But she was also a stone cold bimbo who cheated on every man she was with. Zero morals....much like today's Hollywood actresses.
> 
> But tell me this: HOW THE HELL IS SHE BREATHING IN THIS PHOTO?


Soooo pretty, but soooo ****ty.


----------



## lisab0105

Anonymous Person said:


> What about this?[/QUOTE]
> 
> She looks like every girl I would see walking off the college campus and into my guys "amateur porn" video's lol


----------



## bandit.45

Nice baps but what does her booty look like? 

Who is she?


----------



## Sandfly

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&so...Ph4GlvNpvzi8EBNn8ySfNSmg&ust=1388266585252742


----------



## 12345Person

bandit.45 said:


> Nice baps but what does her booty look like?
> 
> Who is she?


First one is Lucy Pinder.

Second one is Lucy Collett.


----------



## Singledude21

I think here's a good example of a women who fits in this discussion. Who many would consider fat while I'd consider nice and thick.


----------



## BashfulB

Singledude21 said:


> I think here's a good example of a women who fits in this discussion. Who many would consider fat while I'd consider nice and thick.


She's cute. Problem is, her azz is about as wide as it can be for her age before it starts to be too much. When she hits 50, that bootyis going to be five feet wide. She's going to need clearance lights on those hips if she doesn't watch her weight over the years.


----------



## Sandfly

BashfulBull said:


> Put about fifteen more years on her, and she looks like my girlfriend. Same hair, same body type, although my GF isn't quite as pretty.


Aye, but what do you see IN her? I don't know about you, but personality and graceful femininity is the make or break for me.

The look in these girls eyes makes me wary !


----------



## BashfulB

Sandfly said:


> Aye, but what do you see IN her? I don't know about you, but personality and graceful femininity is the make or break for me.
> 
> The look in these girls eyes makes me wary !



That redhead is pretty feminine looking to me... 

If you mean my GF? I would say gentleness, honesty, passion, intelligence, and yes, heaps of femininity... she has it all. She also had an ex who cheated on her and knows the pain of infidelity like I do, so hopefully if she and I ever do take it to the next level, I have some assurance she won't screw me over.


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Big Bottomed Woman*



BashfulBull said:


> That redhead is pretty feminine looking to me...
> 
> If you mean my GF? I would say gentleness, honesty, passion, intelligence, and yes, heaps of femininity... she has it all. She also had an ex who cheated on her and knows the pain of infidelity like I do, so hopefully if she and I ever do take it to the next level, I have some assurance she won't screw me over.


Now see, I like a woman that can do 20+ pushups and is capable of physical violence. I'm dating a 6th degree black belt karate instructor. ( An old flame actually) She can bat her beautiful brown doe eyes and then tornado kick you upside the head. I think she's adorable ...


----------



## sandc

Add me to the big booty camp. Christina Hendricks and just about any female Latino celebrity. They must appeal to my inner caveman or something. Big boobs and wide hips, like a fertility goddess.


----------



## Sandfly

BashfulBull said:


> That redhead is pretty feminine looking to me...
> 
> If you mean my GF? I would say gentleness, honesty, passion, intelligence, and yes, heaps of femininity... she has it all. She also had an ex who cheated on her and knows the pain of infidelity like I do, so hopefully if she and I ever do take it to the next level, I have some assurance she won't screw me over.


She's got the whole package.

For, how long can sex last without passion?
and friendship without honesty?
How long can conversation remain satisfying without intelligence?

As for femininity, gracefulness:

How about this?:

Podmoskovnye vechera (Moscow Nights ) - cover - YouTube



This is what she is singing:

Even whispers aren't heard in the garden,
Everything has died down till morning.
If you only knew how dear to me
Are these Moscow nights.


The river moves, unmoving,
All in silvern moonlight.
A song is heard, yet unheard, 
In these silent nights.


(Not sung: Why do you, dear, look askance,
With your head lowered so?
It is hard to express, and hard to hold back,
Everything that my heart holds.)


But the dawn's becoming ever brighter.
So please, just be kind -
Don't you, too, forget 
These summer nights in Moscow.


----------



## BashfulB

Nice voice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man

These curvy women are definitely soothing to the eyes.
There are some limitations to what a man can physically *do* with women that size ,unless of course he's in good physical shape himself.( strong.)
One other thing is that women that size tend to put on more size after childbirth , and it's usually on the breasts , butt and hips.
But if a man is genuinely attracted to that , then to him, I wouldn't be a problem. I know lots of guys who are.

Whilst they look good, I don't think I would have married to a woman like that because , I've always preferred a woman I could physically lift and carry,very flexible and agile , in bed.
Definitely not speaking about a thin woman , but somewhere in between like between 140 - 150 lbs @ 5-5 , something like this;



Maybe that's why I like fit women , plus I've always had a thing for " tomboys."


----------



## Gomerpyle

Oddly, I don't care what my wife looks like. She was a "10" when we met and more like a "15" now because she got fat. But I love her more now than I ever did before. 

Funny that she had a little butt when I married her and she still does now. The fat mostly went to her belly and it's actually kind of cute.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Quite a lot of hips in proportion to waist.
She looks like a "custom fit" to me.


----------



## 12345Person




----------



## sandc

Kelly Brook anyone? I don't know how big her bottom is... and I don't care.


----------



## Davelli0331

Lol - I wondered how long it would be before this thread turned into people posting girly pictures. 

Not that I'm complaining


----------



## sandc

Davelli0331 said:


> Lol - I wondered how long it would be before this thread turned into people posting girly pictures.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining


:lol: C'mon, show us a girlie picture!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

sandc said:


> Add me to the big booty camp. Christina Hendricks and just about any female Latino celebrity. They must appeal to my inner caveman or something. Big boobs and wide hips, like a fertility goddess.


Personally I prefer Latinas. But who am I to argue if you like curvy Latinos!


----------



## BashfulB

I like taquitas. Or is it taquitos? I can never keep it straight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo

Please use your discretion when including photographs. 

That way I don't have to use mine.


----------

